#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  >  GPS Αυτοκινήτου

## SMBD

---

----------


## Xάρης

Χωρίς να διαθέτω ο ίδιος έχω ακούσει ότι οι καλύτεροι χάρτες είναι της MLS. Αληθεύει;

----------


## vasgi

Βγαίνουν συνέχεια , καινούρια μηχανήματα , οπότε βρές κάτι οικονομικό . Παρόμοιες δυνατότητες έχουν όλα . Κοίτα ποιό μέγεθος οθόνης σου κάνει . Μερικά έχουν και τηλέφωνο με ανοικτή ακρόαση .

----------


## george66

Πρόσφατα αγόρασα 1 για μένα μετά από χριστουγεννιάτικη προσφορά στο χώρο των ΙΧ και τώρα είμαι και γω στο ψάξιμο για χάρτες. 
Θέλει πάντως προσοχή, γιατί προκύπτουν θέματα συμβατότητας μεταξύ των διαφορετικών εταιρειών λογισμικού και των συσκευών.
Εκτός εάν το πάρεις όλο πακέτο, θα επανέλθω με μάρκες εάν θέλετε μιας και τις τελευταίες μέρες με αυτό ασχολούμαι (αν δεν μιλήσει κάποιος με εμπειρία)

----------


## koulosb

Εχω ενα garmin nuvi 250 και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος.
Το πηρα πριν ενα χρονο για να μπορω να κινουμε στην Αθηνα χωρις να μπερδευομαι μιας και δε ξερω τους δρομους και τις περιοχες.

----------


## george66

Προσωπικά βρήκα σε προσφορά το JVC KV-PX701 με 100 ευρω με ανακύκλωση οποιαδήποτε συσκευής hi-fi ή συσκευής αυτοκινήτου. Βρήκα από τα τελευταία μοντέλα στην περιοχή μου (πριν μια βδομάδα).
το συγκεκριμένο μου άρεσε γιατί έχει οθόνη 4,3  πλοήγηση αφής, blouetooth, κ.α. Εχει πρόγραμμα win ce 5.0 (βασικό) για τον συγχρονισμό των νέων προγραμμάτων - επεμβάσεων που θέλει να κάνει κάποιος (απότι κατάλαβα)
η προσφορά είναι μέχρι τις 31-1-10 κανονικά για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, αλλά οι χάρτες του που έχει δεν είναι καλοί για την Ελλάδα (έρημη επαρχία), για την Αθήνα έχει αρκετά αλλά μάλλον είναι παλιός όπως διάβασα σε σχετικά φόρουμ. Δέχεται χάρτη της NAVI? την οποία ψάχνω και εάν θα πληρώσω 50 ευρώ να περάσω τους νέους χάρτες της ή κάποιας άλλης εταιρείας εάν δεν προκύψει θέμα συμβατότητας.

Προσθήκη : κυριώτερες μάρκες που επικρατούν στην Ελλάδα, είναι η Destinator MLS, mio, Garmin, Clarion, Rye.
Λέω να μην αναφερω μοντέλα μιας και ξεκίνησαν αρκετοί συνάδελφοι που είναι και κάτοχοι οπότε θεωρώ είναι και το ορθό από πραγματικούς χρήστες.

----------


## Samdreamth

Είμαι κάτοχος του ΜLS Destinator 4800 εδώ και 4 μήνες και δηλώνω αρκετά ικανοποιημένος. Κινούμαι Θεσ/κη, αλλά έχω πάει και Γιάννενα και Λάρισα (από παρακαμπτήριους) και όλα μια χαρά. Δίνει έγκαιρα οδηγίες (πχ σε 500 μ, σε 200 μ και την στιγμή που πρέπει πχ να στρίψεις), αναπροσαρμόζει τον χάρτη σε περίπτωση που αλλάξεις ηθελημένα ή όχι την πορεία σου κλπ.
Ένα από τα συν του είναι η ετήσια αναβάθμιση των χαρτών του, τους οποίους μπορείς να κατεβάσεις από το site της MLS (δες εδώ) και να φορτώσεις στο GPS σου.

Και μια "οικονομμική" συμβουλή: Ψάξε για αγορά στο νετ. Εγώ το βρήκα γύρω στα 40 ευρώ φθηνότερα σε σχέση με τα καταστήματα ηλεκτρικών ειδών.

----------


## Xάρης

Η ανανέωση των χαρτών είναι δωρεάν ή πρέπει να πληρώνεις κάποια συνδρομή;

----------


## Samdreamth

Χάρη, δωρεάν είναι. Απλά πρέπει να κάνεις εγγραφή με το serial number του gps σου και στην συνέχεια να ακολουθήσεις την διαδικασία που φαίνεται στον σύνδεσμο:

http://www.mls.gr/support_mls_destinator_faq2.asp#1

Δεν το έχω κάνει ακόμα αλλά σκοπεύω να το κάνω σύντομα. Ένα update που θα έχει ο καινούργιος χάρτης θα είναι και η Εγνατία (το τελευταίο τμήμα κοντά στα Γιάννενα δόθηκε σε κυκλοφορία το καλοκαίρι αν δεν κάνω λάθος και συνεπώς δεν το έχει ο χάρτης - τσεκαρισμένο λόγω ταξιδιού μου στα Γιάννενα). Στην έκθεση infosystem που μίλησα μαζί τους μου είπαν ότι θα βγει νέος χάρτης στην αρχή του χρόνου οπότε οψόμεθα...

----------

Xάρης

----------


## DirectionLess

Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι : επειδή και εγώ το έχω αγορασμένο το πρόγραμμα (για PDA όμως, από το 2005) - είχα ξεκινήσει με το Destinator 3 αν θυμάμαι καλά και εν συνεχεία αναβάθμισα -, οι τελευταίοι χάρτες που βλέπεις (ή που ισχυρίζονταν ότι υπάρχουν αυτή τη στιγμή), είναι 01/2009 (για την ακρίβεια, ο 2008.Q4) ; Γιατί όταν εγώ μπαίνω μέσα στο λογαριασμό μου (από το site της NGI HELLAS), βλέπω μόνο αυτόν σαν τελευταίο.

----------


## Samdreamth

Δυστυχώς DirectionLess δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω (ακόμα τουλάχιστον). Βασικά όσο απαράδεκτο και αν ακούγεται δεν έχω καταχωρήσει ακόμα τα κλειδιά του gps μου και έτσι δεν έχω δει αν έχουν βάλει καινούργιο χάρτη για κατέβασμα.  :Αναστατωμένος:  :Αναστατωμένος: 
Ο λόγος είναι ότι έχω το gps συνέχεια στο αμάξι και όλο ξεχνάω να το πάρω μαζί μου..  :Αναστατωμένος:  :Αναστατωμένος: 

Και κάτι ακόμα: Όταν πήρα το gps (destinator 4800), μετά από λίγες μέρες χάλασε!!! Κόλλησε τελείως - δεν ανταποκρινόταν ούτε με restart ούτε με τίποτα....   :Mad:  Βέβαια, μάλλον πέτυχα ελαττωματική συσκευή γιατί το πήγα στο service της MLS και τελικά μου το αντικαταστήσανε με καινούργιο, το οποίο να μην το ματιάσω δουλεύει ρολόι τους τελευταίους 3-4 μήνες. Έτσι να λέμε και τα άσχημα αλλά και τα καλά...  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

*@rigid:*

Να προτιμήσεις pda-gps,και σε καμία περίπτωση pna-gps.

Η διαφορά είναι η εξής:τα pna πλέον τα κλειδώνουν κ δέχονται συγκεκριμένο λογισμικό.Πουλάνε φτηνά το hardware γιατί περιμένουν να τα αρπάξουν από το software,ως after sale services.Αποτέλεσμα αυτού,είναι είτε ν αγοράζεις κάθε 1-2 χρόνια *το ίδιο* software σε εξωφρενική τιμή,ή να αγοράζεις καινούριο pna.

Γι'΄αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο αποσύρουν σιγά-σιγά τα pna-gps.Εμένα το δικό μου κράτησε 4 χρόνια(στο τέλος το έκαψα-μη γελάτε) κ έκανε απόσβεση με το πρώτο μπλόκο.Το αγόρασα λόγω Τροχαίας Τρικάλων,τον καιρό που δούλευα στα βουνά σου rigid και ''απογειωνόμουν'' για Αθήνα.Thus,το ρητό *''ο Θεός να σε φυλάει από Μηχανικό που σχολάει''.*
Έκτοτε,δεν με ξανασταμάτησε μπλόκο,αλλά το δικαστήριο από το πρώτο δεν το έχω γλυτώσει ακόμη, παρά το γεγονός ότι μου πήραν άδεια-δίπλωμα-πινακίδες για 6 μήνες και αναγκαζόμουν να ζω ως ταλιμπάν.

Αν καταφέρεις να βρεις το Mio P560,στο συνιστώ με κλειστά μάτια.Εναλλακτικά,αν βρεις το Mio Ρ360 πάρτο κ αυτό με κλειστά μάτια,διότι τα αποσύρουν από την αγορά της Ελλάδος ως μη κερδοφόρα,αφού αντέχουν και επίσης το λειτουργικό τους είναι ξεκλείδωτο,άρα μπορείς να εγκαθιστάς προγράμματα.Μπορείς δηλαδή να το χρησιμοποιείς και ως pocket pc,εγώ για παράδειγμα είχα και autocad σε αυτό και σε δύσκολες ώρες και μέρη άνοιγα κανονικότατα τα σχέδια.

Να μην προτιμήσεις σε καμία περίπτωση συνδυασμό κινητού με gps,είναι τρελή μούφα κ θα σου σπάσει τα νεύρα.

Είμαι μανιακά εξαρτημένος από το pda-gps μου κ τρελός gadgetάκιας στα gps.Μio και πάλι Mio for ever!!

Θα βρεις το P360 στα 210 ευρώ και το P560 στα 350-ΑΝ ΤΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ,γιατί εξαντλήθηκαν και ΔΕΝ θα γίνουν καινούριες εισαγωγές.Στα συνιστώ τόσο πολύ,ώστε σου προτείνω ακόμη και αν τα βρεις από Κίνα,ΠΑΡΤΑ στα δευτερόλεπτο.Γενικά,containers με  pdas-gps ΔΕΝ θα ξαναεισαχθούν στην Ευρώπη.Γϊνεται ολοκληρωτική στροφή στην αγορά.Τα pnas-gps πλέον δεν δέχονται ούτε freeware!!*!Τί νταβατζιλίκι είναι αυτό Θεέ μου?
* 
τέλεια links για POIS:
www.poiplaza.com
http://metro.nanika.net/   ------->*Τ-Ο   Α-Π-Ι-Σ-Τ-Ε-Υ-Τ-Ο-Τ-Α-Τ-Ο freeware,ειδικά για όσους ταξιδεύουν στο εξωτερικό,πήγα από την πόρτα μου στην πόρτα ξαδέλφου στο Λονδίνο χρησιμοποιώντας ΜΟΝΟ συγκοινωνίες,χωρίς να ρωτήσω ούτε ένα Εγγλέζο,ομοίως στο Βερολίνο κινήθηκα με κλειστά μάτια με συγκοινωνίες!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
www.bloka.gr
http://index.pois.gr/SpeedCameras.aspx

και έχω και τόνους από warez αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι επιτρέπονται στο παρόν φόρουμ να παρατεθούν.........

Βρείτε POIS(points of interest) για μπλόκα,κάμερες,επικίνδυνα σημεία,επικίνδυνες στροφές,βενζινάδικα με νοθευμένα καύσιμα,οίκους ανοχής  :Χαρούμενος: ,μνημεία,τουριστικά αξιοθέατα και ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ μπορείτε να φανταστείτε και μοιραστείτε τα!Ανανεώνονται διαρκώς κ αν θέλετε μπορείτε να συμμετάσχετε στην ανανέωσή τους!Γίνεται από εθελοντικές ομάδες χρηστών.Επίσης,απίστευτα freewares για χρονομέτρηση αποστάσεων,data από διαδρομές,μέσους χρόνους,ειδική κατανάλωση διαδρομής και 50.000 άλλες χρήσεις αρκεί να έχετε χρόνο.....!!!!!!
*
Can't live without Mio!!!!!!! 

*Ύστερα από ατελείωτα παρακάλια στο γαμπρό μου,αφού έκαψα το P550 που είχα,*κατάφερα!!!!!!!!* τελικά να βρω το P360,αφού το P560 δεν υπάρχει ούτε στο e-bay.......

Αυτά

----------

DOTT.ARCHITETTO, george66, Samdreamth, Xάρης

----------


## DirectionLess

Κάτσε μισό λεπτάκι. Πέρα από το κλείδωμα κλπ, πρέπει να αποσαφηνιστεί το θέμα ταχύτητας κλειδώματος δορυφόρων. Εγώ προσωπικά ξεκίνησα με ένα MIO Digiwalker 168 (της γνωστής Βελγικής MITAC) το 2005, μετά πήρα ένα τηλέφωνο pda MIO A701 (με δείκτη GPS, πολύ αξιόπιστο αλλά αρκετά ογκώδες και βαρύ) και έπειτα ένα Samsung Omnia (αυτό με δέκτη A-GPS). Το πρώτο απ' όσο ξέρω είναι PDA (που με λίγα λόγια σημαίνει ένα μηχάνημα με WINDOWS MOBILE φορτωμένα πάνω και που η εφαρμογή πλοήγησης τρέχει σαν πρόγραμμα μέσα απ' αυτά), ενώ τα υπόλοιπα ό,τι και το 1ο συν τις λειτουργίες του τηλεφώνου (σε ό,τι αφορά το 3ο, είναι A-GPS, δηλαδή GPS Assisted, δηλ. δεν είναι "καθαρόαιμο" GPS, υποβοηθείται μέσω κυψελών κιν. τηλεφωνίας κλπ κλπ). Τα δε ΡΝΑ είναι ό,τι και τα PDA (συσκευές εννοώ, όχι τηλέφωνα) αλλά δεν τρέχουν σε πλατφόρμα WINDOWS (ανοίγει και κλείνει το πρόγραμμα μόνο, η συσκευή δηλ. περιέχει μόνο αυτό / αν έχω καταλάβει καλά την λειτουργία του). Συμπεράσματα :

- Τα PNA και το PDA (συσκευή, όχι και τηλέφωνο) έχουν πολύ καλή ταχύτητα κλειδώματος δορυφόρων (βρίσκουν πολύ γρήγορορα το στίγμα - σε καλές πάντα συνθήκες). Ειδικότερα δε, στα PNA έχω παρατηρήσει ακόμη πιο γρήγορη απόκριση.
- Τα τηλέφωνα PDA αργούν περισσότερο να κλειδώσουν, έχουν πιο ασθενές σήμα (αν και δεν ξεκλειδώνει εύκολα) αλλά έχουν το μεγάλο καλό ότι τα έχεις πάντα μαζί σου, όποτε τα χρειαστείς (καθ' ότι είναι και τηλέφωνα).
- Σε ό,τι αφορά την ΜΙΤΑC (που κατασκευάζει τη σειρά MIO) είναι ίσως η μόνη εταιρία που ΚΑΙ σε επίπεδο κινητών, σου δίνει όλο τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό για το αυτοκίνητο (φορτιστή, βάση στήριξης / στο 168 μου είχαν δώσει μέχρι και μαγνητική εξωτερική κεραία για ακόμη καλύτερο σήμα). Θυμάμαι μου 'χε κάνει εντύπωση αυτό.

----------

Samdreamth

----------


## cna

Μία διόρθωση για το A-GPS. Το Α-GPS είναι η εξέλιξη του GPS όσον αφορά την εφαρμογή του στα κινητά τηλέφωνα. Δηλαδή το κινητό εμπεριέχει δέκτη GPS αλλά δύναται να χρησιμοποιήσει και το δίκτυο GSM όταν δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο σήμα GPS. Σε μερικά κινητά (όπως το xperia του οποίου είμαι κάτοχος) ο κάτοχος μπορεί να απενεργοποιήσει την εύρεση στίγματος μέσω GSM και να χρησιμοποιήσει μόνο το GPS. Βέβαια η χρήση του δικτύου GSM προϋποθέτει σύνδεση δικτύου 3G και χρεώνεται αναλόγως...

----------


## DirectionLess

Εγώ ξέρω (γενικά) ότι το Α-GPS υστερεί σε τεράστιο βαθμό με τα κινητά πρώτης γενιάς που είχαν δέκτη απλό GPS. Στο λέω δηλαδή και από προσωπική πείρα αλλά και από συζητήσεις σε πολλά forums στα οποία και ψάχτηκα, πριν προβώ στην αγορά του ΟΜΝΙΑ.

----------


## cna

Ας συμφωνήσουμε λοιπόν ότι πλέον το πόσο γρήγορα "κλειδώνει" το κάθε κινητό έχει να κάνει με τις προδιαγραφές του. Π.χ. το xperia με απενεργοποιημένο το A-GPS (ήτοι με λειτουργία δέκτη GPS) χρειάζεται περίπου στα 10-15 δευτερόλεπτα για να κλειδώσει 5 δορυφόρους και να δώσει στίγμα. Βέβαια αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορείς σε όλα τα κινητά να απενεργοποιήσεις το A-GPS.

Μάλλον είμαστε λίγο εκτός θέματος μιας και δύσκολα θα χρησιμοποιούσε κανείς κινητό για δρομολόγηση στο αυτοκίνητο - κυρίως λόγω των μικρών οθονών σε σχέση με τα navigators.

----------


## DirectionLess

Από το 2006 και μετά, χρησιμοποιώ *μόνο* κινητό και είμαι μια χαρά (συνεχίζουμε να διαφωνούμε απ' ό,τι βλέπεις).

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Τελικά rigid τα πάντα είναι θέμα αναγκών του χρήστη,όπως βλέπεις.....

Εγώ ας πούμε,δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ να χρησιμοποιώ τη συσκευή μόνο για πλοήγηση,οπότε δεν με καλύπτει ούτε pna ούτε κινητό...

Άλλοι δεν καλύπτονται αν η συσκευή κοστίζει,ενώ άλλοι δεν καλύπτονται αν δεν έχουν συσκευή όλα σε ένα,έτσι ώστε να κουβαλάνε μόνο μία.(Για το τελευταίο κ εγώ σπάζομαι,αλλά δυστυχώς θεωρώ τα a-gps τρελή μούφα,το πρώτο κ κυριότερο μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι το θέμα μπαταρίας!)

Οπότε,βλέπεις τις ανάγκες σου κ αποφασίζεις...

----------


## DirectionLess

Να επισημάνω εδώ (ελπίζω να μην σας έχω πρήξει) ότι σε θέμα αυτονομίας, τουλάχιστον το ΟΜΝΙΑ, πάει πολύ καλά (σε 4ωρο ταξίδι χωρίς φορτιστή έχασε περίπου τα μισά - και με ενδιάμεση συνομιλία ταυτόχρονα μέσω ΒΤ). Σαν τηλέφωνο π.χ. και με μικτή χρήση (τηλέφωνο, GPS και άλλα) με βγάζει περίπου 2 1/2 - 3 μέρες (το ΜΙΟ Α701 αντίθετα, με το ζόρι 2 μέρες).

----------


## DirectionLess

Α ναι. Καλά που το είπατε. Πολύ βασική επισήμανση : τα MLS (Destinator δηλαδή), συμπεριφέρονται σχεδόν άψογα στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα (Αθήνα, Φτωχομάνα, Πάτρα και λοιπά) και αρκετά αξιόπιστα στις υπόλοιπες πόλεις και το εθνικό οδικό δίκτυο. Εκτός Ελλάδος όμως, υπάρχουν άλλα πολύ πιο αξιόπιστα και με ταχύτερους και πιο καλούς αλγόριθμους υπολογισμού διαδρομής.

----------


## creteroyal

Εγώ από την προσωπική μου εμπειρία με GPS μπορώ να πω ότι το καλύτερο GPS από άποψη κάλυψης ήταν... κινέζικο noname. Το έχω 2.5 χρόνια και παίζει μια χαρά το μηχανάκι. Φοράει το πρόγραμμα Igo με πολύ ωραία γραφικά και είναι και ξεκλείδωτο. Έτσι μπορείς να καταβάζεις καινούργιους χάρτες από το ίντερνετ έτσι ώστε να έχει πάντα ενημερωμένο. Ο χάρτης της Ελλάδας είναι πολύ καλός, σε άλλες χώρες δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα. Θα το πάρω στο ταξίδι που θα κάνω σύντομα στη Νορβιγία και θα σας πω.

----------


## Xάρης

Μάρκα, μοντέλο;

----------


## Ubiquites

Το GPS είναι πολύ χρήσιμο, μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω και από τη δική μου εμπειρία. Από μοντέλα κλπ δεν το είχα ψάξει από μόνος μου. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι σε αυτά εμπιστεύομαι τον αδερφό μου απόλυτα.

----------

